# Jennifer Garner kugelt durch den Supermarkt



## Stefan102 (17 Jan. 2012)

​
Wow, das ist doch mal ein wirklich großer Baby-Bauch! Jennifer Garner (39) erwartet derzeit ihr drittes Kind und offenbar kann es nicht mehr allzu lange dauern, denn dem Umfang ihres Bauches nach zu urteilen, stehen ihr nur noch wenige Wochen bevor, bis Baby Nummer drei das Licht der Welt erblickt!

Sieht man Jennifer sonst meist in Begleitung einer ihrer süßen Töchter beim Einkaufen, genoss sie dieses Mal die Ruhe und schien sehr gelassen zu sein. Ungeschminkt und ganz lässig gekleidet schlenderte sie mit ihrem Kugel-Bauch durch den Supermarkt und scherzte entspannt mit den Angestellten. Schön zu sehen, dass Jennifer die Zeit vor der Geburt auch wirklich noch genießen kann, denn schon bald wird es mit der Ruhe vorbei sein, wenn die Familie um einen kleinen Schreihals reicher sein wird. Aber sicherlich bekommt sie auch dann reichlich Unterstützung von ihrem Liebsten, Ben Affleck (39), der für seine Jen einfach alles tun würde! Wir sind jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt, wann die ersten Babyfotos auftauchen werden - lange wird es sicherlich nicht mehr dauern! 

Mehr tolle Bilder von der schwangeren Jennifer findet Ihr hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...t-karate-class-los-angeles-13-01-2012-5x.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...os-angeles-california-11-01-2012-x-16-mq.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (17 Jan. 2012)

> erwartet derzeit ihr drittes Kind


 oder doch drei?  :thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Jan. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> oder doch drei?  :thx:



Hi Hi hat mich im umfang überholt


----------



## Punisher (17 Jan. 2012)

schwangere Frauen haben eine unglaublich erotische Ausstrahlung


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Jan. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> schwangere Frauen haben eine unglaublich erotische Ausstrahlung



Da kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.


----------

